# Miss Pax continues her travels



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

well, she is handling the stress very well, almost like it's no big deal! What a cutie.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Very cute! lol


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww she seems so relaxed. LOL!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What a total sweetheart! So very cute!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ha ha. How cute.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Now that is one happy little girl, so adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a sweetie, she's so cute.......


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I think she knows she's hit the forever home jackpot!!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Keep us posted I know you can't sleep so you should have plenty of time for posting LOL


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess she is coming,by car, not plane.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw so happy for Pax! She looks like she's soon settled in  bless her


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

She there yet?????


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

She's arrived and has a new name...

pictures and info here
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...61-anyone-want-free-puppy-19.html#post1681531


----------

